# Announcing ShotgunForums.com - National Shotgun Forum



## dascrow (Mar 28, 2011)

We are proud to announce the latest addition to our firearms network: ShotgunForums.com - a site dedicated to all Shotgun Discussions. Since this site is brand new we would love to have your support in making it a special place! Please be sure to visit (and register, it's free) today.

You can visit the site at the following URL: http://www.ShotgunForums.com

If you would like to visit the registration page directly, visit: Register @ Shotgun Forums

By signing up as early as possible you'll be able to reserve your low Member ID#


----------

